# DeWalt D27300 Planer Thicknesser



## FrankTheDog (Nov 10, 2012)

I am looking to maybe get a combined planer thicknesser.
There are a couple of used DeWalt D27300 for a decent price(Here in Scandinavia)
Do any of you guys have any experience to share of this machine.

Regards

Fredrik


----------

